# Monedas 2000 pesetas y 12 euros plata. Tiradas 1994-2012.



## Surfer (18 Jul 2012)

Por dejar constancia, estas han ido siendo las tiradas de las monedas de plata españolas de 2000 pesetas, 12 euros, 20 euros, 30 euros.

1994 Madrid Asamblea del FMI-BM (2000 pts) 8.670.250
1995 Presidencia del Consejo U.E. (2000 pts) 6.151.000
1996 La Maja vestida (2000 pts) 3.781.150
1997 El Quijote y Sancho (2000 pts) 2.587.750
1998 Felipe II (2000 pts) 2.324.000
1999 Xacobeo 1999 (2000 pts) 2.043.800
2000 V Centenario Carlos V (2000 pts) 1.565.400
2001 Ultima emision de la peseta (2000 pts) 1.942.835
2002 Presidencia Española de la Unión Europea (12 euros) 1.608.400
2003 XXV Aniversario de la Constitución Española de 1978 (12 euros) 1.468.800
2004 Enlace Matrimonial de Su Alteza Real El Príncipe de Asturias (12 euros) 2.505.700
2004 V Centenario de la muerte de la reina Isabel I de Castilla (12 euros) 1.496.100
2005 IV Centenario de la publicación de la 1º parte de “El Quijote” (12 euros) 1.880.900
2006 V Centenario de la muerte de Cristóbal Colón (12 euros) 1.379.600
2007 50 aniversario del Tratado de Roma (12 euros) 1.002.500
2008 Año Internacional del Planeta Tierra (12 euros) 938.300
2009 X aniversario de la U.M.E (12 euros) 875.800
2010 Presidencia Española de la Unión Europea (12 euros) *808.100*
2010 Campeones del mundo 2010 (20 euros) 961.347
2011 Centenario Año de la mujer - Clara Campoamor (20 euros). *734.818*


Lo bueno de los poseedores de estas monedas (las de 2000 pesetas y 12 euros principalmente) creo que ya se saben:

1) Inversión segura con "facial" asegurado: siempre puedes recuperar tus euros en chatarra/papeles.
2) Si la plata sube = ganas (aunque en chatarra y papeles).
3) En caso de madmax = tienes moneda aceptada (chatarra/papeles NO)
4) Posible revalorización numismatica.


Respecto al tema 4 y como nota curiosa:

- La tirada de 2010 fue la MAS BAJA DE LA HISTORIA (de entre las de 2000 pesetas y 12 euros, con "solo" 808.100 monedas). Si encima le añades que la mayoría de esas monedas fueron compradas a cientos por foreros de aquí y de otros foros que nos leyeron, pocos particulares tienen de estas.
A modo ejemplo las de 2000 pesetas del 2000 y del 2001 se venden muy muy por encima del resto (1994-1995-1996...) por que las acapararon menos personas y su tirada fue menor. En unos años si todo va "mal" el valor numismático será lo de menos, pues su valor en plata estará por las nubes. Si la economía mejora, y la plata baja, es MUY MUY probable, que encontremos estas monedas del 2010 de 12 euros solicitadas por particulares coleccionistas/numismáticos a precios altos, pues estan en pocas manos y fue la tirada mas corta de todas las de 12 euros.

- Curioso también el caso de la de 20 euros de Clara de Campoamor. Una tirada de solo 734.818 ... en comparación con las 8.670.250 de 2000 pesetas de 1994!! Pero claro las de 20 euros resultan poco atractivas en tema de precio plata gramo/spot xD y como coleccionismo/numismático a saber ...


----------



## Rafacoins (18 Jul 2012)

Surfer dijo:


> - Curioso también el caso de la de 20 euros de Clara de Campoamor. Una tirada de solo 734.818 ... en comparación con las 8.670.250 de 2000 pesetas de 1994!! Pero claro las de 20 euros resultan poco atractivas en tema de precio plata gramo/spot xD y como coleccionismo/numismático a saber ...



Pues te diré que en su momento, también se dijo en este mismo foro que no eran atractivas las monedas de 2000 pesetas y 12 euros porque "eran caras" y ya ves como se ha acomodado el precio de la plata junto con el facial.
... Hoy es momento de las de 20 euros, que aún se consiguen de a cientos en los bancos, luego no valen los "yo te lo dije"

Por lo demás, me ha gustado mucho tu post


----------



## yippi (18 Jul 2012)

También es curioso como, año tras año, va bajando la tirada . . . 

Coincido con Rafacoins . . . gran post!


----------



## Rafacoins (18 Jul 2012)

Añado info de la web de la FNMT sobre las monedas de 30 euros ...

"Artículo 3. Número máximo de piezas.
El número máximo de piezas de 30 euro de valor facial a acuñar será de 2.000.000. Dicha cantidad podrá ser aumentada o reducida en función de la demanda del mercado y será determinado por una Comisión de Seguimiento, integrada por representantes de la Dirección General del Tesoro y Política Financiera, del Banco de España y de la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda. Las decisiones a este respecto, de la Comisión citada tendrán como objetivo evitar divergencias significativas entre el valor facial y el valor numismático de esta moneda."

Pero siempre pasa lo mismo. Seguro en el 2013 nos enteramos de que no se acuñaron ni la mitad


----------



## musu19 (18 Jul 2012)

muy bien resumida la información de aqui y anteriores!


----------



## apeche2000 (18 Jul 2012)

La moneda de 20 euros de clara campoamor, como en su momento señaló un forero, es quizas la moneda mas horrible jamas acuñada por ceca alguna sobre la faz de la tierra...


----------



## j.w.pepper (19 Jul 2012)

miaavg dijo:


>



Lol, lo de la monedita de 30 euros, parece humor sarcástico "Made in Britain", con el euro en serias dudas como divisa en el medio plazo... y estos celebrando el X aniversario.


----------



## Chila (19 Jul 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Pues te diré que en su momento, también se dijo en este mismo foro que no eran atractivas las monedas de 2000 pesetas y 12 euros porque "eran caras" y ya ves como se ha acomodado el precio de la plata junto con el facial.
> ... Hoy es momento de las de 20 euros, que aún se consiguen de a cientos en los bancos, luego no valen los "yo te lo dije"
> 
> Por lo demás, me ha gustado mucho tu post




Por las de 20 euros habrá tortas dentro de 10 años.
Yo voy guardando algunas.


----------



## karlilatúnya (23 Jul 2012)

Chila dijo:


> Por las de 20 euros habrá tortas dentro de 10 años.
> Yo voy guardando algunas.



Yo también guardo "alguna",pero de 30 ni borracho.


----------



## mk73 (23 Jul 2012)

pero que nadie se piense que se va hacer rico comprando estas monedas...

una tirada de 800.000 moneda no es que sean muchas; son muchisimas

y encima son feas donde las haya

interes numismatico cero

la unica cosa por decir algo a favor que son a facial, nada mas


----------



## electric0 (24 Jul 2012)

apeche2000 dijo:


> La moneda de 20 euros de clara campoamor, como en su momento señaló un forero, es quizas la moneda mas horrible jamas acuñada por ceca alguna sobre la faz de la tierra...



No se si sera la mas fea de entre las feas, .... pero la primera vez que la vi me recordo a un travesti viejo, de esos a los que se les nota la barba bajo toneladas de pinturas....

Desde entonces para mi fueron ""los travelos""....

Un saludo.


----------



## Rafacoins (25 Jul 2012)

electric0 dijo:


> no se si sera la mas fea de entre las feas, .... Pero la primera vez que la vi me recordo a un travesti viejo, de esos a los que se les nota la barba bajo toneladas de pinturas....
> 
> Desde entonces para mi fueron ""los travelos""....
> 
> Un saludo.



xxxdddd ...
"t20"


----------



## bullish consensus (3 Oct 2012)

tengo como diez monedas de esas de 2000 de plata. alguien me las compra?? 
estoy por madrid.


----------



## BaNGo (3 Oct 2012)

bullish consensus dijo:


> tengo como diez monedas de esas de 2000 de plata. alguien me las compra??
> estoy por madrid.



Puedes ponerlo en el hilo de compra-venta de oro y plata o en el bid-ask de monedas de 12€.


----------



## Cordoba (3 Oct 2012)

Estaría interesado en cambiar juegos completos de 12 € es decir una de cada año, por las de 2000 pesetas, buscando equivalencias, preferiblemente Madrid .
Saludos


----------



## bentox (3 Oct 2012)

yippi dijo:


> También es curioso como, año tras año, va bajando la tirada . . .
> 
> Coincido con Rafacoins . . . gran post!



En lo de que tienen plata ok, pero en que baja la tirada cada año es tan sencillo como que no son una moneda para coleccionar....
Si miramos los koalas, pandas, elefantes, y demás, la tirada sube a medida que son más conocidas y más gente quiere esas monedas....
Las españolas van al contrario...

y todavia no he visto ninguna moneda medianamente decente en diseño...

Y como decia otro forero, la moneda esa de la tia no se si es del año pasado gana el premio a la más horrenda creada nunca....


Eso si tiene su valor facial y su cantidad de plata ,pero a diferencia de las otras monedas valdrá el facial o lo que algun ingenuo quiera pagar por incorpararla a su coleccion....


----------



## 1oz (3 Oct 2012)

Creo que estas monedas de 2000 ptas, 12 €, 20 € y 30 € han sido y son las más discutidas de la reciente historia numismático-económica pero como decía al comienzo del hilo su autor (SURFER) tienen la innegable ventaja de que solo pueden aumentar de precio (si sube la plata) y nunca se devaluaran puesto que son monedas en circulación y con un facial determinado (os recuerdo que una filarmónica es 1,5 €).

Los diseños de la FNMT son de "antologia" pero en todas las monedas que sacan no solo en estas de plata, pero al cambiarlas (puesto que no estamos ante una compra) partes con ventaja. Es como jugara a la lotería con el reintegro pillado, difícilmente cojas el premio gordo pero con alguna de las moneditas igual das con un premio menor. No para hacerte millonario pero si para darte un "homenaje".


----------



## seerkan (3 Oct 2012)

Me han dicho que dentro de un tiempo (indeterminado o lo desconocen), el BDE dejara de cambiar pesetas a euros.
Si esto es cierto las de 2000 perderan ese "seguro".
Sabeis algo de este tema??


----------



## olestalkyn (3 Oct 2012)

seerkan dijo:


> Me han dicho que dentro de un tiempo (indeterminado o lo desconocen), el BDE dejara de cambiar pesetas a euros.
> Si esto es cierto las de 2000 perderan ese "seguro".
> Sabeis algo de este tema??



Se habla del 2015. Lo he leído en una web económica que no recuerdo exactamente. Intentan ahorrarse los millones de pesetas aún en poder de la gente. La UE obligó a España a no cerrar el plazo de cambio pesetas-euros, pero ahora se ha reabierto el tema ante la situación económica acuciante del país.

Parece que acumular de 2000 pts no va a ser tan rentable...aunque igual volvemos a la neopeseta y se revalorizan. Chi lo sa


----------



## BaNGo (3 Oct 2012)

seerkan dijo:


> Me han dicho que dentro de un tiempo (indeterminado o lo desconocen), el BDE dejara de cambiar pesetas a euros.
> Si esto es cierto las de 2000 perderan ese "seguro".
> Sabeis algo de este tema??



Parece que quieren dejar de cambiar pesetas en 2020.
Para entonces el seguro de los karlillos de 2000 pesetas será insignificante en comparación con el valor de la plata.


----------



## BaNGo (3 Oct 2012)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Se habla del 2015. Lo he leído en una web económica que no recuerdo exactamente. Intentan ahorrarse los millones de pesetas aún en poder de la gente. La UE obligó a España a no cerrar el plazo de cambio pesetas-euros, pero ahora se ha reabierto el tema ante la situación económica acuciante del país.
> 
> Parece que acumular de 2000 pts no va a ser tan rentable...aunque igual volvemos a la neopeseta y se revalorizan. Chi lo sa




Yo he leido 2020. A ver si alguien nos saca de dudas.


----------



## seerkan (3 Oct 2012)

En la página del BDE pone 

"El período de cambio de billetes y monedas de pesetas a euros en el Banco de España es ilimitado."

... pero hay una noticia que dice:

MADRID, 10 Sep. (EUROPA PRESS) - 

"El Banco de España dejará de cambiar pesetas a euros de forma definitiva el día 31 de diciembre de 2020, por lo que los españoles aún tienen algo más de ocho años para retornar los 282.523 millones de la antigua moneda nacional y conseguir los 1.698 millones de euros que valen hoy en día..."

El Banco de España dejará de cambiar pesetas a euros el 31 de diciembre de 2020


----------



## gugueta (3 Oct 2012)

> conseguir los 1.698 millones de euros que valen hoy en día



Luego si eliminan ese dinero en las manos del pueblo lo consiguen ellos, no?(Ya inventarán cómo o sin invención)


----------



## gugueta (3 Oct 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> El dinero no lo eliminan sino que lo cambian a moneda circulante actual; ¿donde dice que se lo quedan sin contrapartida?.



No lo dice en ningún sitio, pero, digo yo, que si esas pesetas con un valor de euros de x, ya no pueden ser cambiadas, ese valor x se esfuma. Porque eso que tu dices que lo cambian por moneda circulante no sé de dónde lo deduces. Y el tema es quién se queda con ese valor-el poseedor de la moneda o billete fisico desde luego que no-.


----------



## bullish consensus (3 Oct 2012)

he puesto el anuncio de las monedas de plata de 2000 ptas en el bid ask de monedas de 12 euros, no se si lo he hecho bien o que, el que las quiera son suyas por 15 euros, precintadas 11 de ellas las otras como nuevas, en total 18. saludos.


----------



## 1oz (5 Oct 2012)

En relación a este tema y en materia filatelia España obliga a franquear en caso de usar sellos a que sean sellos en euros. Por lo que si tienes sellos en pesetas tienes que ir al Servicio Filatélico Nacional y te cambian los sellos en pesetas por sellos en euros, Claro los sellos en euros que te dan son de faciales a veces rarísimos y muy difíciles de encajar en una carta.
Otros países de la UE, Alemania por ejemplo, creo que Francia y algún otro siguen franqueando con sellos en marcos, francos o su antigua moneda. 

En España somos mas culos que un 8.

Eso me recuerda cuando hace ya bastantes años entro en vigor el IVA. Pises como Italia y otros pidieron la aplicación de un periodo transitorio. España el 1 de enero de 1986 dijo que entraba en vigor y desaparecía el ITE (Impuesto de Trafico de Empresas) y punto. Entraba en funcionamiento el IVA con ton todas sus consecuencias y los asesores fiscales y las empresas con los pantalones a la altura de las rodillas y haciendo cursos acelerados de IVA.

Siempre he pensado que en España tenemos un poco de quijotes.


----------



## 1oz (5 Oct 2012)

Quise decir que somos mas chulos que un 8, no mas culos que un 8. Pero bueno tampoco pasa nada porque a veces nuestros dirigentes piensan mas con esa parte de su anatomia que con la cabeza.


----------



## eco291 (6 Oct 2012)

También es curioso como, año tras año, va bajando la tirada . . . 

gran post


----------



## sakeo (14 Jul 2015)

Siguiendo con el hilo aprovecho para subir mi colección de monedas BDE 1994/2014

Además incluyo una fotografía de cada moneda para quien pueda interesar.

En la parte de arriba está la cara del rey y justo debajo la ilustración de la moneda.

MONEDAS 1994-1995-1996







---------- Post added 14-jul-2015 at 09:26 ----------

En la parte de arriba está la cara del rey y justo debajo la ilustración de la moneda.

MONEDAS 1997-1998-1999







---------- Post added 14-jul-2015 at 09:27 ----------

En la parte de arriba está la cara del rey y justo debajo la ilustración de la moneda.

MONEDAS 2000-2001-2002








---------- Post added 14-jul-2015 at 09:29 ----------

En la parte de arriba está la cara del rey y justo debajo la ilustración de la moneda.

MONEDAS 2003-2004-2004 (Dos ediciones en 2004)







---------- Post added 14-jul-2015 at 09:30 ----------

En la parte de arriba está la cara del rey y justo debajo la ilustración de la moneda.

MONEDAS 2005-2006-2007







---------- Post added 14-jul-2015 at 09:31 ----------

En la parte de arriba está la cara del rey y justo debajo la ilustración de la moneda.

MONEDAS 2008-2009-2010







---------- Post added 14-jul-2015 at 09:31 ----------

En la parte de arriba está la cara del rey y justo debajo la ilustración de la moneda.

MONEDAS 2010-2011-2012







---------- Post added 14-jul-2015 at 09:33 ----------

En la parte de arriba está la cara del rey y justo debajo la ilustración de la moneda.

MONEDAS 2013-2014-2014 ( Dos ediciones en 2014)


----------

